# [SOLVED] DISGO distab9000r reset



## Paulioyzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi, maybe not the right place to write in her, but i always have find her a solution, i have DISGO distab9000r, and the problem is :
when device is turned on, it loading normaly, but after a half minute screen goes black, and nothing hapens, but the devece works. i could restore the factory default settings and see what hapens then. but i do not know how, no help from manufacturer site. and i almos a week googling but no use, maybe some of you know how to restore the factory default settings. the buttons ar on/of, volume+, volume-, and a werry small hole next.
Please help if someone know what to do. thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: DISGO distab9000r reset*

Taken from a Google search (I have not tested):

Hold the on off button plus the home button and the centre key while powering it on sounds awkward. But it work then when prompted release the home button and press it again you also have to keep the on off button and centre button pressed on while you release the home button hope this helps.


----------



## Paulioyzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: DISGO distab9000r reset*



Paulioyzzz said:


> Hi, maybe not the right place to write in her, but i always have find her a solution, i have DISGO distab9000r, and the problem is :
> when device is turned on, it loading normaly, but after a half minute screen goes black, and nothing hapens, but the devece works. i could restore the factory default settings and see what hapens then. but i do not know how, no help from manufacturer site. and i almos a week googling but no use, maybe some of you know how to restore the factory default settings. the buttons ar on/of, volume+, volume-, and a werry small hole next.
> Please help if someone know what to do. thanks.


----------



## Paulioyzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: DISGO distab9000r reset*

which button is HOME, and which is center button, becouse there is 3 large buttons an one in a small hole inside.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: DISGO distab9000r reset*

I have no idea. And I think they were referring to a 7xxx series model, but they appear similar.

I can find nothing specific for a 9xxx series unit. The manufacturer would be your only real source of information.


----------



## Paulioyzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: DISGO distab9000r reset*



Dogg said:


> I have no idea. And I think they were referring to a 7xxx series model, but they appear similar.
> 
> I can find nothing specific for a 9xxx series unit. The manufacturer would be your only real source of information.



The manufacturer have said that this item cannot be restored to factory default settings from the outside of the device, damn what a junk


----------



## Paulioyzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: DISGO distab9000r reset*

problem solved: item goes to the trashcan. dont buy this stuff.


----------

